# Head Shapes



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

What is the difference in "Apple Heads" and "Deer Heads" I hear talk about it but im unsure...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*head shapes*

A applehead is the standard for a chi, it is a very short snout and a large apple shaped dome head, whereas as a deer head is a longer snout and the head is less dome like (they call this a deer head due to it looks like a small deers face. :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

think tyson must be a deer head :? he has quite a longish nose


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i guess austin would be considered a apple head i always tell him he has a big forhead LMAO


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm lol, well i cant really tell with Paris, and i was courious because I was reading Paris Hiltons book and the section on Tink, she says being a deer head makes her soo much cuter then apple heads.. I dont know because I cant really see what Paris would be.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm i always thought austin was more deerhead than applehead or maybe im wrong. 

Can i ask, please dont take this rudely because it is definately not meant to be rude just a curious question, what is it that you really really like about Paris Hilton, obviously you are a massive fan but you mention her in nearly all your posts? Did you hear she dumped her chi (if this is true and not media lies) what are your thoughts on that? I like Paris Hilton too but not a major fan, just normal.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i don't think austin is an applehead .........

my cosmo is a deerhead and my two girls are appleheads :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

both my boys are applehead


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

We have appleheads, very domed skull, short refined noses and the angle between the forehead and nose forms an "L" shape.

A deerhead has a more sloped skull and longer nose with much less of an angle between the forehead and the nose. Kinda like a ski hill if you would.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That's strange because I've had two vets and about three breeders say Cooper was an apple head. But he doesn't fit the description given here. I tried to get a side shot of him but unfortunately, he loves the camera and looks directly at it whenever it comes out. :roll: Great, I have a diva on my hands.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*link to applehead*

Here is a link to some sketches of a perfect apple head

http://www.thedogplace.com/Reference/Chihuahua/Buckman-Hooks.htm


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

oh good topic, I didn't know the difference between the two although I do hear breeders advertise them a lot.
Charlie is an apple head... and I love apple heads


----------



## Sofeesmom (Sep 2, 2005)

Would anyone like to share their opinion on Sofee's head shape? Apple or Dearhead? She is 7 1/2 weeks in this picture. Sorry this is not a full profile shot, but is the best I have to offer. Do they change drastically from this stage onward, as they mature? (Sorry...that may be a dumb question, but I am obviously a newbie!) 

Just curious, as I think she is beautiful, and I am madly in love with her! :love7: Thanks!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

judging from that pic Sophie is an apple dome head.  
Though there is no such thing as deerhead. Your chi is either the standard (apple dome) or not the standard simple as. But using 'deer' is quite common at least it isnt as bad as trying to call a chi a teacup lol
But taking notes from something Paris says on chihuahuas is something I wouldnt recommend. :wave:


----------



## Sofeesmom (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, I have learned the truth about the "teacup" myth! That much I HAVE learned!! 

I did think that perhaps Sofee was a "deer" (aka non-standard) just because there appears to be a fairly distict downward slope of her snout, and I also thought it was perhaps longer than some Chi's. 

I wonder what the Human "standard" is, and how many of us would conform? Food for thought, huh! LOL!!


----------

